# Don’t Independent Contractors Set Their Own Rates🤷‍♂️



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

I mean ALL other independent contractors in Australia seem to be able to set their own rates. Why cant we???


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> I mean ALL other independent contractors in Australia seem to be able to set their own rates. Why cant we???


Nit true...not all can set theur own rates . last 4 years I've been working with contractors. Gave them the rates and if they don't like it they can leave.


----------

